# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khá nhiều những đề nghị, khuyến mãi vé máy bay hấp dẫn tuần này làm chúng mình phấn khích hơn khi thực hiện cập nhật vé máy bay hôm nay. Khuyến mãi đến Singapore vào thời gian tháng 9 và tháng 10/2010, đường bay mới từ Hà Nội đi Côn Đảo của Air Mekong,... Theo dõi nhé!  :Wink: 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 23/04:  02/05: 1.500.000 VND  *  03/05: 1.300.000 VND  *  04/05, 06/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  05/05, 07/05, 08/05:  1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: 2.600.000 VND  *  03/05:  1.650.000 VND  *  04/05 --> 06/05:  1.300.000 VND  *  07/05, 08/05: 1.150.000 VND *Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  03/05, 05/05 --> 07/05:  850.000 VND  *  04/05:  1.050.000 VND  *  08/05: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05: 1.400.000 VND  *  04/05: 950.000 VND  *  05/05 --> 08/05:  850.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05, 05/05: 1.050.000 VND  *  04/05, 06/05 --> 08/05:  950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05, 06/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  04/05, 05/05, 08/05: 950.000 VND  *  07/05: 1.050.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: 2.150.000 VND  *  03/05, 05/05, 06/05:  1.750.000 VND  *  04/05, 07/05, 08/05: 1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: 2.650.000 VND  *  03/05 --> 08/05:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05 --> 08/05: 2.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05 --> 04/05: 2.650.000 VND  *  05/05 --> 08/05: 2.150.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05, 04/05:  1.780.000 VND  *  05/04 --> 08/05: 1.450.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: hết vé  *  03/05, 04/05:  1.450.000 VND  *  05/05, 06/05:  1.280.000 VND  *  07/05, 08/05:  1.600.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: 1.470.000 VND  *  03/05 --> 05/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  06/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  07/05, 08/05: 1.080.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05: 1.860.000 VND  *  03/05 --> 05/05, 07/05, 08/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  06/05: 1.340.000 VND 
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/05: 1,800,000 VND  *  03/05, 04/05: 1,350,000 VND  *  05/05, 06/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  07/05, 08/05: 1,100,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/05, 06/05: 1,350,000 VND  *  04/05, 05/05: 1,200,000 VND   *  07/05, 08/05: 1,100,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## kienln2122

Vé Máy Bay Hà Nội Sài Gòn Giá Rẻ
Vé máy bay Hà Nội Sài Gòn đang được MATA – phòng vé máy bay chuyên sâu tuyến nội địa của VietNam Airlines, Jetstar, AirMekong và Viet Jetair phân phối.
Hiện tại VietNam Airlines đang bán vé máy bay Hà Nội – Sài Gòn – Hà Nội với số chuyến bay từ 15-17 lượt chuyến ra/ vào 1 ngày , bắt đầu từ 6h sáng đến 21h30 tùy theo mùa mà có thể có những chuyến muộn hơn.
Đường bay này là đường bay nội địa chính của VietNam Airlines (Đường bay "Vàng")
Thời gian bay:120 phút
Loại máy bay: Boeing 777
                        Airbus A321-100/200  
Đường bay: Thẳng
Sân bay đi : Cảng Hàng không Quốc tế Nội Bài- Thủ đô Hà Nội  
Mã hiệu IATA: HAN – mã hiệu ICAO : VVNB
Sân bay đến : Cảng Hàng không quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất - Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh (Sài Gòn)
Mã hiệu IATA: SGN – mã hiệu ICAO : VVTS
Các số hiệu chuyến bay là :

Chiều Hà Nội - Sài gòn:  (Số chuyến bay là lẻ) VN1169,VN1173,VN1175, VN1177,VN7123, VN1123, VN1139, VN1141,VN1143, VN773,VN1145,VN1157, VN1159,VN1161,VN513,VN1163,VN1167,VN1171

Chiều Sài gòn - Hà Nội : (Số chuyến bay là chẵn) VN1166,VN512,VN7138,VN1120,  VN1122,VN1136, VN1140, VN1142,1VN144, VN1146,VN1154,VN1156, VN772,VN1158,VN1160,VN1162,VN1174.

Quý Khách cần mua Vé máy bay Hà Nội Sài Gòn được giao vé tại nhà, tận nơi quý khách yêu cầu? Hãy liên hệ phòng vé máy bay MATA ngay lúc này để nhận được những ưu đãi

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về đường bay, mức giá  và đặt giữ chỗ, mua vé máy bay đi Sài Gòn xin Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ tại đây: Vé máy bay Hà Nội Sài Gòn

----------


## kienln2122

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về đường bay, mức giá  và đặt giữ chỗ, mua vé máy bay đi Sài Gòn xin Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ tại đây: Vé máy bay Jetstar Hà Nội Sài Gòn

----------


## dungdn

Phòng vé máy bay MATA chuyên cung cấp các loại vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay siêu khuyến mại. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp thông tin về vé máy bay giá rẻ một các nhanh chóng nhất, thanh toán thuận tiện nhất. Phục vụ 24/7 dịch vụ  giao vé tận nhà, đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí.
Trân trọng.

----------


## lemuik5haui

Phòng vé MATA chuyên cung cấp *vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Singapore*. Đến với MATA quý khách sẽ được tư vấn đặt chỗ - giữ chỗ miễn phí, đặc biệt hơn quý khách sẽ săn được những *vé máy bay đi Singapore giá rẻ nhất* tại Việt Nam bởi đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp của MATA. Hiện tại MATA hỗ trợ hoàn toàn miễn phí giao *vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore* tận nơi quý khách yêu cầu đồng thời thủ tục thanh toán nhanh gọn: chuyển khoản qua ATM, thẻ tín dụng hoặc tiền mặt. Hãyđặt vé máy baytừ Hà Nội đi Singapore ngay lúc này hoặc gọi điện cho chúng tôi để nhận được những thông tin cập nhật nhất về *vé máy bay từ Hà Nội sang  Singapore*
*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY MATA* Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 65 Phố Vạn Bảo - Phường Liễu Giai - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội

----------


## haianh.lenam

Em hiện tại đang làm đại lý vé máy bay cho tất cả các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế , bên em luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng tìm những chuyến bay hợp lý giá cả cạnh tranh nhất, bác nào có nhu cầu thì pm cho em nhé. 
 SDT: 0928.33.00.33 hoặc là các bác vào web vemaybay8.com tham khảo na
 Thank các bác nhìu nhìu

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Khi đi du lịch bạn có thể đặt vé máy bay bên thế giới vé máy bay (*ve may bay*), bên đó có bán các loại vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế. Khi có vé máy bay thì bạn có thể đến điểm du lịch là Vịnh Hạ Long - một trong 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mà Việt Nam là một nước vinh dự đã có. 
Đến với Hạ Long Bay bạn có thể đi du thuyền hạ long, bạn có thể đặt tour du lich ha long...với gói có rất nhiều ưu đãi.

----------

